# Skinny friends loving my fat



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

I've found lately, since I've really gotten into self love and size acceptance, many of my thinner friends are loving my chub as well. Hugging it, saying how great I look considering I have gained weight. Some people say maybe they have a gain fantasy, but don't say or do anything about it because they fear what people will think. I think maybe they are happy seeing someone 100% happy how they are. Because they want that happy too. Do any of you other girls/guys see that? With the more your loving yourself, as fat or getting more fat, people around you are loving it more too who you didn't think would? And maybe with showing how you love yourself however you are, maybe they are starting to love themselves more?


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 12, 2006)

Unfortuantely, I've been fat all my life, so no one seems happy with it. I do like making myself jiggle, though. Especially around the Holidays. I like my sister's jiggle too, but she doesn't :-( It's unfortunate. She has a great jiggle.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 12, 2006)

No, I've never noticed anything like that. I suffer from "Invisible Fat Woman" syndrome actually. I work with mostly men, and I don't think any of them are even aware I am female. 

I don't gain or lose purposely. Sometimes I fluctuate and if I am on a down swing I get some compliments. No one "hugs my chub" and honestly if they did I'd probably be offended. I don't really want people touching me like that. If I was pregant I probably wouldn't want their hands on my belly either.

Sorry, just a private person here. Always been that way and likely always will be *shrug*.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 12, 2006)

i think im happier and more confident now that im bigger. definately not 100% happy, and im not nearly as confident as i'd like to be. im makin alot of progress though.

as far as my friends noticing, i dont think they have. if they have, they havent said anything though.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 12, 2006)

I know what you mean, Sasha. My friends have always thought of me as a confident, bubbly chica -- that's because on most days, I really am. Even as I have gained weight, their view of me hasn't changed, they see that I love myself, and so that sort of begins to rub off on them. Funny how things work, sometimes eh? They know that I genuinely love myself and it shows. In fact, I've taught my skinny and average sized friends a thing or two about self love.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

moonvine said:


> No, I've never noticed anything like that. I suffer from "Invisible Fat Woman" syndrome actually. I work with mostly men, and I don't think any of them are even aware I am female.
> 
> I don't gain or lose purposely. Sometimes I fluctuate and if I am on a down swing I get some compliments. No one "hugs my chub" and honestly if they did I'd probably be offended. I don't really want people touching me like that. If I was pregant I probably wouldn't want their hands on my belly either.
> 
> Sorry, just a private person here. Always been that way and likely always will be *shrug*.


Its cool Moonvine. I used to not want people to touch my mid body section. Even when dating a guy I didn't want him to see it during intimate times. So its cool about being a private person.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

KB... That was the sweetest comment about loving to jiggle  And liking your sisters jiggle. If only she knew what she was missing out on.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 12, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> KB... That was the sweetest comment about loving to jiggle  And liking your sisters jiggle. If only she knew what she was missing out on.


I agree. I keep trying to get her to come here and hang out. I'm way bigger than her, but like I said, I've been fat all my life. My sister was the "thin pretty one" who has now plumped out over the years. She hates her body, but loves food too much to do anything about it. She's not even fat, IMHO. Just chubby. And she's so soft. I don't know how she can hate her body so much.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 12, 2006)

I think that most people are simply attracted to confidence. If your self-image is terribly negative, then that subconsciously affects the way that you carry yourself, your expressions, your smile, that "light" behind your eyes, everything. In the most primal way, this is viewed as weakness; if you were one of an entire pack of wolves, for instance, the animal hanging at the back of the pack, not sure of his next move, would be considered the weak link. Once you have overcome that, and you get your "game" back, people will be naturally attracted to you, because they see something in you that they lack.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Dec 14, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I've found lately, since I've really gotten into self love and size acceptance, many of my thinner friends are loving my chub as well. Hugging it, saying how great I look considering I have gained weight. Some people say maybe they have a gain fantasy, but don't say or do anything about it because they fear what people will think. I think maybe they are happy seeing someone 100% happy how they are. Because they want that happy too. Do any of you other girls/guys see that? With the more your loving yourself, as fat or getting more fat, people around you are loving it more too who you didn't think would? And maybe with showing how you love yourself however you are, maybe they are starting to love themselves more?



Ahh, one of the most attractive characteristics in a person is confidence, so it is hardly surprising that people find your confidence attractive. That, of course, and you're _really_ pretty ;-)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Mr Man


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 14, 2006)

A lot of people pat or rub my big fat belly. Even more so when it is packed full of food.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 16, 2006)

I've had a different, but similar experience, from a guy's perspective.

None of my other friends prefer big girls. And a few years ago, before I was confident enough to say that I preferred big girls, there were a lot of fat jokes made. The worst was if we went out, and I picked up a fat girl. The jokes would carry on for weeks.

But finally, I grew some balls, and started admitting that I preferred big girls. The jokes carried on for a while, but they were for the most part good natured and directed at me (and not at the girls). I was alright with that. I've got a pretty good sense of humour, and at least it was out there and I didn't have to pretend anymore.

But lately, the people around me seem to have a new perspective. The fat jokes have stopped. But it's more than just that. A good example would be tonight, when I showed my roommate a picture on my phone of myself with a fat girl I met in Winnipeg last week. 

He called her "really cute". There was no snickering. He meant it. Even though a fat girl isn't his own preference, he's now willing to admit that just because it's not his preference, that doesn't mean a fat girl can't still be attractive. 

And that's a pretty thing... isn't it?

Sasha's confidence in herself has her friends admitting that big can be beautiful. My confidence in my preference for big girls has my friends admitting that big can be beautiful. We're breaking down walls here folks... one friend at a time.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 16, 2006)

hrm.
my friends have always been really touchy and squeezy with me and my chub.
but we're a touchy and squeezy group, in general.

also all the skinny girls i know, once you get a couple of drinks into them, can NOT keep their hands off my boobs. it's remarkable.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 16, 2006)

Personally I never hide the fact of that I like full women, BBW - my hobby, hobby, illness, name as want. Therefore I do not see in it anything bad. Yes, really, kind jokes from friends, and like all of them thin girls, certainly take place to be. It is not terrible, because it is necessary to be always and everywhere assured first of all in itself, necessarily it is necessary to respect with itself then other people will start to respect with you, and to respect with your opinion on any questions. So if somebody laughs at my hobby - to me to spit " from a high belltower ", all the same I loved, I love and I shall love full and very full ladies. In fact if you the dear, self-assured person possessing a number of universal advantages and as money, authority and communications, anybody, I repeat, can sneer nobody at you, it close friends and can make only that only on kind.
Sasha: I very much am glad for you, meaning that you at all have no complex concerning your amazing full body and if you have got weight, this advantage, instead of lack, I in this business unequivocally support you, the main thing that it was not included into the contradiction with your health if to you it is comfortable - why is not present, if you to the man likes your body why it is impossible to make to it and all of us a gift and to not show your new pounds. I express you my admiration of your charming round forms! :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 16, 2006)

at work i am who i am, i am blessed that i have good work friends too, while this pic is older, it def shows that my coworkers have no problems hugging this big ol body...and with what i do (i work in a pediatric intensive care unit) sometimes hugs are what get us through a doggy shift....and don't i have pretty friends???


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> hrm.
> my friends have always been really touchy and squeezy with me and my chub.
> but we're a touchy and squeezy group, in general.
> 
> also all the skinny girls i know, once you get a couple of drinks into them, can NOT keep their hands off my boobs. it's remarkable.


 
OH!!! I soooo know what you are talking about. When my skinny friends get drunk, the boob grabbing, ass spanking and kisses start coming out. A lot of times towards the fat girl (me)! Its cute. But I think also thats such a girl thing anyways.  Imagine when we party together Elle. All that boob grabbing and smooches. Thats a photo opp right there! haha

PS... Social... you AND your friends are beautiful!


----------



## Aireman (Dec 16, 2006)

Canadian said:


> He called her "really cute". There was no snickering. He meant it. Even though a fat girl isn't his own preference, he's now willing to admit that just because it's not his preference, that doesn't mean a fat girl can't still be attractive.
> 
> And that's a pretty thing... isn't it?



Way to go man! Way to go!


----------



## chubscout (Dec 16, 2006)

Confidence is sexy and Sasha is showing that. Just simply great, great stuff!!

And you sir are pretty damn great yourself. I gotta say Canadian FAs rock!

I agree that fat acceptance and a general appreciation that fat people can be attractive and sexy may be closer than we realize. Who knows what could be accomplished with some more mainstream successes like Velvet's modeling exploits. 





Canadian said:


> I've had a different, but similar experience, from a guy's perspective.
> 
> None of my other friends prefer big girls. And a few years ago, before I was confident enough to say that I preferred big girls, there were a lot of fat jokes made. The worst was if we went out, and I picked up a fat girl. The jokes would carry on for weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 17, 2006)

chubscout said:


> Confidence is sexy and Sasha is showing that. Just simply great, great stuff!!



Thanks Chubscout


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Dec 17, 2006)

Kudos to all in this thread.  

Like Canadian, I also somehow changed my friend's view of fat women. Through much questioning and answering he's come to an understanding of how they too can be attractive.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 20, 2006)

I always enjoy a nice hug from anyone who wishes to give me one or to bestow one on someone else.

You're a very lovely and confident young woman, Sasha. I know a few women who could use a dose of what you have.

Anyway, thanks for sharing.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 20, 2006)

I can't say that I have any female friends who like to love on my body or jiggly pieces... But, my gay men are absolutely fascinated by it all. It's not unusual to walk by one of them and have a finger poking either my boob or my tummy. They are hilarious. Sterling (the one in the white shirt) says that it's just an odd fascination.

This pic is as close as it gets to seeing any of my gays loving on my chub... It's become nearly notorious amongst my girls in chat, since they all think Sterling is such a hottie. 

View attachment 4orgy.jpg


----------



## swordchick (Dec 21, 2006)

*I can't be around people who hate my fat. My friends are very touchy feely. Hugs are NOT an option!





*


----------



## Checksum Panic (Dec 21, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I can't say that I have any female friends who like to love on my body or jiggly pieces... But, my gay men are absolutely fascinated by it all. It's not unusual to walk by one of them and have a finger poking either my boob or my tummy. They are hilarious. Sterling (the one in the white shirt) says that it's just an odd fascination.
> 
> This pic is as close as it gets to seeing any of my gays loving on my chub... It's become nearly notorious amongst my girls in chat, since they all think Sterling is such a hottie.



Thats so wierd, a girl I used to date has a TON of gay friends and SAME damn thing, they were all obessessed with her chest and tummy. It was funny, I asked one of them once what the deal was, all he said was "I dunno man, its just cool" lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 21, 2006)

OMG I love the pics  So very cute!!! Thanks for the pics girls


----------



## GPL (Dec 21, 2006)

swordchick said:


> *I can't be around people who hate my fat. My friends are very touchy feely. Hugs are NOT an option!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your looking cute hun! Love that smile and those supersoft looking arms!:wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## BoNeCrUsHeR527 (Dec 21, 2006)

I think iam more confident around women more i act more funny too and it seems a couple girls cant stop touching my ever expanding belly :eat2:


----------



## swordchick (Dec 24, 2006)

GPL said:


> Your looking cute hun! Love that smile and those supersoft looking arms!:wubu:
> 
> GPL.



*Thanks for the compliments!*


----------

